# John Deere E180 Weather Enclosure



## JDE180 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi folks,

First off, thanks for the tremendous resource that is this forum. I've been lurking for a year or so and trying to research as much as possible before asking for assistance. That being said, I'm at an impasse and hoping someone may be able to chime in. 

I have a *John Deere E180* which I know is not the world's greatest machine - I recently purchased the 44" snowblower attachment for it and am getting it setup this week. My question is this: *apart from the JD weather enclosure, are there any enclosures that when fitted to an E180 would be under 75" from floor to top?*

From what JD customer service told me, their enclosure outfitted on my machine from ground to ceiling is 78" which would not allow for me to get out of the garage. I have been looking at the Berco winter cab (https://us.bercomac.com/products/700423-40-berco-winter-cab-2) but would love to see if anyone with a similar John Deere machine might be able to provide insight as to their height from ground to top with this fitted.

Appreciate any insight, many thanks.


----------

